# Mini Aussie dogs - what are they like?



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

There are a lot of them advertised locally and I am thinking about getting one. I lost my old companion dog last summer and would like to get another one. I would want it to learn to live with the cats and poultry without a problem also.

My DD has a regular sized aussie she found and he has been a wonderful addition to her family and has proven to be a great guardian to her small children. The only problem she has had with him is keeping him home.  Yes, she works to keep him contained, but he seems to find ways of escaping. So I assume that running is one of their traits. 

I like the idea of the smaller size of the mini's but wonder about any health or personality issues with them.


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

I had one. I did a lot of research to find the perfect dog for our little family. We wanted one that was intelligent, good with kids... So, we chose a mini aussie. Big mistake. He was very obstinate about house training. He would be doing so good for a few days and then suddenly he would look at me and then go right where he was. He was not good with the kids. At first I chalked it up to puppy behavior, but when he became aggressive that was the last straw. Further research, after the fact, revealed they are not like the "full size" aussies as I had hoped. Maybe I got a bad one, though. If you have the space for them to run you would probably do better than me. We live in a townhome with both a back yard and a front yard. Everything I read said they were good for apartment life. He escaped every chance he got. He found "holes" that I didn't even know we had. We ended up selling him to a wonderful family that lives by the beach. He loves it there.

If you look online you will find that a lot of people believe that they are not really mini aussies, but bred with small breeds (long hair chihuahuas, papillons...) to make them the mini size. I would do research on those breeds also, just in case. This was another thing I found out after the fact. lol Or maybe I was wanting a dog so bad that I blocked that little bit out.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Is this white little dogs? If they're from Washington, they're from a puppy mill, lady had 371 taken away for awful conditions. They took some to Oregon and Idaho to shelters and vets, trying to adopt them out. Just checking on what type you're asking about.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

A friend of mine is very involved in dog training, we were talking about the mini-aussies recently. She said she is starting to see a lot of them in her area. She said most of the ones she has seen are very "hyper" and high-strung. A lot of people involved with dog agility seem to like them. Try to go to some places where you can see some, before you make your decision. They are very cute, though.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

tonasket said:


> Is this white little dogs? If they're from Washington, they're from a puppy mill, lady had 371 taken away for awful conditions. They took some to Oregon and Idaho to shelters and vets, trying to adopt them out. Just checking on what type you're asking about.


*Those were American Eskimo dogs.*








The American Eskimo Dog, or Eskie, is a Spitz breed developed in the US and a pure white dog.

*Mini Australian Shepherds or Mini Aussies *









Mini Aussies are supposedly smaller versions of the Australian Shepherd which is a breed developed in the US Southwest for herding. Only the breeder could explain how they bred the dog down to a "Mini" size.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

The ones I've met are very shy, fearful little dogs. I like big Aussies but not so much the little ones.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Wasn't sure, just wanted to make sure buyer beware


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 1/2 mini 1/2 regular Aussie...I just love him! He is intense and very loyal. So smart it blows me away. Never runs away...stays by my side. He is fearful, but that works out ok for my situation. VERY easy to train. Leaves the cats, chickens, goats and horses alone. He is full of energy so I got him another puppy to play with 
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

There are several ads for the pups. I did a quick search for info which answered some questions, but left some questions also. The breed is so very cute and would seem at its best would be a great little dog. It is too far for me to drive to look at a lot of different litters, so will probably wait till sometime in the future to consider getting a pup/dog.

Thanks for your help


----------



## paul (Sep 14, 2002)

Don't ask this question on an Aussie list. You'll start a flame war.

There are two different things that are sold as "mini-aussies." The first is an aussie x something-smaller cross. Some almost look like an aussie, but they aren't any more predictable than any other mutt. If you want to take a chance on one, for goodness sake don't pay for it. Ask arround at your local shelter until you find something. Paying people for intentionally breeding mongrels is a bad idea.


The second type of mini-aussie is a full-blooded, papered aussie that just happens to be smaller than the breed standard suggests. These should behave just like a regular aussie. There are a lot of purist-type breeders that think that either smaller dogs should not be bred or that the name 'mini' is useless since they are not a seperate breed or a recognized sub-breed.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

paul - you bring up the two things I was wondering about. Thank you! Maybe I need to watch for a more petite aussie. The one my DD has is just too big for what I want. He is " knock you down" strong. She can handle him, but I don't want to deal with that strength now.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Go for a regular Aussie, maybe a female or a runt.

Smart, loyal dogs with a high energy level...


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

Our local "mini Aussie" breeder is selling obvious Sheltie Aussie crosses.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Paul is correct in that there are two different types...those that are actually crossed on another small breed to dramatically reduce size quickly and those that come from smaller pure Aussie lines.

The most important thing to remember about Minis is that selection of breeding stock is focused almost exclusively on size reduction. When you breed for one trait...to the exclusion of all others... you often get unintended consequences and the Mini Aussie is no different.

Most of the 'small' lines are working bloodlines. These are highly intelligent, strong willed dogs that have the ability to work all day. These working dogs are often not suited to the average pet owner, simply because the pet owner cannot handle the intensity. When bred correctly to the breed standard, the Australian Shepherd should excell in both herding and guarding. When breeders ignore these traits and focus on size reduction the results are unpredictable and often not desirable. Instead of intensity you get dogs that are high energy without the ability to focus or settle. A good working aussie will be happy working when you work and lying at your feet while you type on the computer. It is a myth that a working dog should be hyper but many breeders made excuses for these dogs and we see more and more dogs that are an embarrassment to the breed.

Aussies are supposed to be reserved however many ignorant breeders mistook shy behavior for reserved behavior and included this incorrect temperament in their breeding programs. A shy dog with strong guarding tendencies can be dangerous. Here again.....mini breeders took these aggressive dogs and used them in their breeding programs simply because they were the right size. They concluded that size was all important and created a variety of Aussie that was adorable as a pup and, in theroy would be a great family dog for apartment or condo. That didn't happen.

The breeders that crossed small aussies on other breeds again chose for size and used dogs that were available from other breeds and not dogs that would tone down temperament or enhance the good qualities that they should have been breeding for. If a breeder wanted to cross and Aussie with a Pom, the Pom was often a pet that lived in the neighborhood or one that was purchased from a pet store...for the sole purpose of reducing size in offspring. There was no thought to pedigree or other issues that the Pom might bring to the pedigree.

I personally have no problem with people who want to create a new breed or new variety of an old breed. As an Aussie breeder, my attitude is definitely in the minority. However, the vast majority of mini Aussies that I have met or heard about were bred solely for size with no consideration for anything else. There are good minis out there but it is a breed where I would definitely say..."Buyer beware!"

Willow101


----------



## Akash (2 mo ago)

Mini Aussiedoodles hypoallergenic puppies are with reduced shedding &amp; dander. If you're allergic to dogs, look for an Aussiedoodle near your breeders.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you want a small size herding breed that is loyal to the family and smart and easy to train, look at the Shetland Sheep dogs.

Many of the mini Aussies look like they are cross breeds with some Shetland sheepdog, but the people who breed mixed breed mutts can not get their hands on high quality healthy purebreds. The breeders of the good purebreds won't sell to any of the doodle breeders, so those designer dog breeders are starting with flawed breeding stock and that is not the way to get quality puppies.

Mini Aussies are slowly getting better, but the good ones are really expensive. You can find a well bred purebred shelty, bred for health and temperament, for less money and get a better dog.

My standard size Aussie is only 38 pounds, so he isn't a big dog, but he is working stock and really high energy. Great dog, but he has always needed lots of exercise and a job to do.

If you can do a lot of grooming, then a purebred standard size poodle is bigger than you want, but they are very light touch dogs, dainty and not pushy, and they are smart and easy to train and good with family. The down side is the hours of grooming necessary.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Aussies are nutso, high energy dogs unless they have daily work.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Normal size or small, Aussies are very active and often aggressive. They were bred to run all day and herd cattle in rough country. Nothing about this suggests that they would be good family dogs. I have seen pet wolves that were great with little kids, and I have seen Aussies that were great with little kids. But I wouldn't expect the next one I see to be the same. 

A successful relationship with a Aussie requires three things. Lots of room to run, a job to do, and a boss. If you aren't the boss they will be. As I type this there is an Aussie laying in the yard watching me. She watches every move I make, and will follow me where ever I go. On the tractor, or on a mule, she will follow. She guards the yard, day and night. She has run off stray dogs, coyotes, and range cattle. I found her roaming the streets in a local town. She was thin, and covered in ticks. I fed her, got rid of the ticks, and gave her a home. 

I can't catch her or even touch her. She will come close, but not close enough to touch. She hasn't decided if she trusts me or not yet. She will eat treats off the bottom step of the porch, but only if I step away or go inside. Most dogs look up to humans, an Aussie treats humans as equals. You have to impress them, not the other way around. I am working on it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My neighbor has 2 Aussies. A standard and a mini. They are high energy dogs but I haven't known them to be aggressive. If I'm outside they will hunt me down and let me know how much they love to be petted.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

From what I remember reading Aussies aren't bred for anything besides their resemblance to the remembered mental image of Australian working dogs that some weird guy had when he crossed them up in a Frankenstein experiment. Bred for looks, if they act a little nuts that is okay too, because it plays to the whole "working dog" image, even though they've never actually been a working dog, outside of fantasy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have had three Aussies. One currently. They are not nutso or aggressive. They are high energy. The key to a good Aussie is that they are raised and socialized with humans and other dogs. 

I love Aussies but they need to be well rounded and bred and better if they are not strictly show lines. My dog's only job is to play and love us.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I always figured the merle gene came from greyhound. It was the most available source in the circles that invented the breed, entertainers and self promoters were always close to a race track. . I always figured that was what gave them such a great prey drive to be such efficient killing machines of ducks and chickens. They can kill a bunch of sheep really quick, too. Good thing they bred them fluffy so they get hot and take a break after every tenth sheep or thirtieth chicken.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My fur missle. My yard is fenced and he burns energy racing cars to the corner and barks at them as they go by, A driveway goes down both sides of my property so he will run 3 sides. The road stops just beyond my house and only three houses on that side. He may run close to a mile when the mail lady comes. That's back and forth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

po boy said:


> My fur missle. My yard is fenced and he burns energy racing cars to the corner and barks at them as they go by, A driveway goes down both sides of my property so he will run 3 sides. The road stops just beyond my house and only three houses on that side. He may run close to a mile when the mail lady comes. That's back and forth.
> 
> View attachment 117021


He is a beauty.


----------

